# Cherry Logistics



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone here ever do business with them before?

Good? Bad?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

They handle a lot of Jewel Food Grocery stores around here. I've been trying to connect with them for 2 years now, but no one calls back or responds. I have a few lots that are next door to them and I am already cheaper then the guy doing it currently and they still won't respond. Other then that, I know nothing. lol


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been doing some commercial properties for them for the past 5 years and this year salt is 150 per ton to start we'll see if they are willing to negotiate the salting prices if not we will have to bow out.prsport


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

We worked for them for a few years, the pay wasn't the best but fair and they always sent the check in reasonable time.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just had a msg from them. About to return their call and thought ill check here first for some info.

Good help guys Thumbs Up


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

They called at 1115 last night to make sure we were going to be out servicing our sites.... Yes we will be, but we don't have any contracts with you.


----------

